# how good is Nardil for Social anxiety?



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

I really wanna try this out.. I have tried bunch of SSRIS didn't work useless.... can anyone tell me how effective it is?

Does it also help with being tired all the time, does it make you feel energetic? Also how long does it take for it to work?:serious:


----------



## MorsPrincipiumEst (Oct 15, 2015)

when it finally does work I felt daytime fatigue, so of course id drink a couple coffees and seemed to crash harder off caffeine than before. It found it decreases the physical symptoms of anxiety and also you dont really care what people think as much. I think mine kicked in about week 6-7, it was when i went up to 60mg a day. Thats also when i didn't sleep for two days and realized it would be a nightly fight getting to sleep. It works good if you can handle the side effects you get from it.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

From what i have read so far Nardil is the most effective medication for social anxiety. There is nothing more powerful than Nardil for this condition.

Another option could be Parnate but some people find it too stimulating and insomnia can be pretty severe.
If you have tried everything and nothing has worked then you should give MAOIs a chance.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

MorsPrincipiumEst said:


> when it finally does work I felt daytime fatigue, so of course id drink a couple coffees and seemed to crash harder off caffeine than before. It found it decreases the physical symptoms of anxiety and also you dont really care what people think as much. I think mine kicked in about week 6-7, it was when i went up to 60mg a day. Thats also when i didn't sleep for two days and realized it would be a nightly fight getting to sleep. It works good if you can handle the side effects you get from it.


did you have ZERO social anxiety? Like you could go up to any girls and talk?


----------



## MorsPrincipiumEst (Oct 15, 2015)

KurdishFella said:


> did you have ZERO social anxiety? Like you could go up to any girls and talk?


No I didn't. I worked on going up to girls and talking them for 10 years utilizing many self help books, trying, failing and analyzing where I went wrong.

What Nardil can do for you it make you care less about what people are thinking about you (one of the classic features of SA). It also, like i said before, will decrease your physical anxiety symptoms. The key is to get to the dose that works for you. The therapeutic dose is 60-90mg. When you titrate up to that level the side effects will manifest themselves. Ive heard the dose depends on weight (1mg/kg). What you should do is work up to 60mg per day and thats when the side effects will hit. Two weeks after i went to 60mg i couldn't sleep and got bad compulsions.

Im not sure if you'er looking for more relief than just talking to girls, but there are much better things you can do than rely on a powerful antidepressant to talk to women. Do not underestimate this drug, it works on so many neurotransmitters you can get side effects you didn't even know about. Titrate up slowly and try to achieve the lowest dose that provides relief. You might go through a week of mania, around week 2-4, which will should give you a good scare and show the power of the drug. Any other questions Pm me. Good luck and i hope it works for you. It has such a great effect on SA, but like other powerful meds, can have its side effects. Titrate up slowly to prevent hypotension and to let your body get used to it. Like i said Pm me. There are lot of people on here with a lot of good advice on this drug as well. Take the interactions seriously, not so much the food besides your blue cheesd tap beer, but the OTC stuff like DXM, pseudoephedrine, Salbutamol ( inhaler drugs).


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

MorsPrincipiumEst said:


> No I didn't. I worked on going up to girls and talking them for 10 years utilizing many self help books, trying, failing and analyzing where I went wrong.
> 
> What Nardil can do for you it make you care less about what people are thinking about you (one of the classic features of SA). It also, like i said before, will decrease your physical anxiety symptoms. The key is to get to the dose that works for you. The therapeutic dose is 60-90mg. When you titrate up to that level the side effects will manifest themselves. Ive heard the dose depends on weight (1mg/kg). What you should do is work up to 60mg per day and thats when the side effects will hit. Two weeks after i went to 60mg i couldn't sleep and got bad compulsions.
> 
> Im not sure if you'er looking for more relief than just talking to girls, but there are much better things you can do than rely on a powerful antidepressant to talk to women. Do not underestimate this drug, it works on so many neurotransmitters you can get side effects you didn't even know about. Titrate up slowly and try to achieve the lowest dose that provides relief. You might go through a week of mania, around week 2-4, which will should give you a good scare and show the power of the drug. Any other questions Pm me. Good luck and i hope it works for you. It has such a great effect on SA, but like other powerful meds, can have its side effects. Titrate up slowly to prevent hypotension and to let your body get used to it. Like i said Pm me. There are lot of people on here with a lot of good advice on this drug as well. Take the interactions seriously, not so much the food besides your blue cheesd tap beer, but the OTC stuff like DXM, pseudoephedrine, Salbutamol ( inhaler drugs).


So it did work? I have a hard time trying to figure out what you're trying to say. can you give me like an number 1 to 100 how much it helped for anxiety? you say you worked your way up to talk to girls but you wouldnt be able to do it without nardil right?


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

Take Nardil if you can.

Comparing Nardil with SSRIs is like comparing magnum 357 with a water pistol.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

zeusko87 said:


> Take Nardil if you can.
> 
> Comparing Nardil with SSRIs is like comparing magnum 357 with a water pistol.


Damn are you serious? I must be on some utter **** right now. Being effexor.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have been on effexor 2 times.

Both times it made my depression worse (severe apathy, anhedonia, numbness ) and only slightly helped with anxiety. 
How is that possible? Shouldn't antidepressants help with depression not make it worse. 

I am not saying SSRIs or Effexor dont work for many people but if you comparing them with MAOIs it is a huge difference. Even if they work SSRIs are so subtle that it is hard to say is it placebo or not. I am sure many people would try MAOIs if they could have a chance.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm on 90 mg of Nardil. It's not magic, but it's the most effective med I've ever found and I've tried damn near all of them.

Parnate would come in second place.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> I'm on 90 mg of Nardil. It's not magic, but it's the most effective med I've ever found and I've tried damn near all of them.
> 
> Parnate would come in second place.


what do you mean its not magic? Can you work in social situations? Like talk etc? Do stuff you wouldnt do if u wasnt on it?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

also damn some people say since the 2003 nardil change the pill is worse is this true? http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2014/0...omparison-was-the-old-version-more-effective/


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

What would happen if I combined 2 maoi's? Nardil and parnate? would it be effective or just dangerous?


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

how the hell you plan to get prescription for 2 MAOIs?? 
you haven't tried none of them
separately and you now want immediately to start with Nardil and Parnate together. 



i hope this is some bad joke


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

zeusko87 said:


> how the hell you plan to get 2 MAOIs prescription?? and why would you start with 2 MAOIs.
> you haven't tried none of them and you now want immediately to start with Nardil and Parnate together.
> i hope this is some bad joke


why do you care? Just answer the question, I didnt say I was gonna take 2 maois, I asked if it was dangerous or a good idea.

also learn to quote people when u speak to them


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

it is very good idea


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

KurdishFella said:


> Does it also help with being tired all the time, does it make you feel energetic? Also how long does it take for it to work?:serious:


Social anxiety and feeling tired all the time are two symptoms of atypical depression. It may be worth looking up the other criteria for that classification. That said Nardil is supposed to be the most effective treatment for atypical depression.



KurdishFella said:


> What would happen if I combined 2 maoi's? Nardil and parnate? would it be effective or just dangerous?


Don't take two at the same time. I'm pretty sure switching too fast between the two gave me a m hypertensive crisis. I think it could also cause serotonin syndrome. I know there are people who posted the switched in a day without issues, but different people react differently.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

I think Nardil has a gotten a Mythical reputation on this forum. It worked for me for a while somewhat but that was also with Klonopin. By it's self it doesn't do anything but almost kills me a lot. I don't even check the diet anymore, I don't care. I'm always trying new ways to beat SA and I found Adderall worked great except the first time I almost had a heart attack. When I couldn't find any more Adderall I moved onto Speed Paste and my heart *****es and moans on that too. So I cut the Nardil dose in half just to shut my heart up. Give out, you think I care? You'd be doing me a favor.


----------



## MorsPrincipiumEst (Oct 15, 2015)

KurdishFella said:


> So it did work? I have a hard time trying to figure out what you're trying to say. can you give me like an number 1 to 100 how much it helped for anxiety? you say you worked your way up to talk to girls but you wouldnt be able to do it without nardil right?


If you're looking for a number id say 40. I don't think I got to the dose I needed to be at because I couldn't take the side effects. Im about 220-230 pounds and all I could manage was 75mg. I think I needed a higher dose and it would of really helped. The therapeutic dose is 60-90mg and I don't know whether its true or not but a lot of people on here say 1mg/kg, so i should of been on 90-105. Give it a try if you can. All those years of trying to talk to women was done on SSRIs btw with the help of booze. The less you care about failure with them the better. Hope this helps


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

NARDIL reviews: http://www.askapatient.com/viewrating.asp?drug=11909&name=NARDIL


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

It almost killed me about three weeks ago, but I suspect that that may have been due to the fact that I had also consumed a tremendous amount of alcohol that day. I frankly don't know what happened. I should also mention that both times I have been on Nardil, I was fired from my jobs. The first time I was fired was because I was told that I was acting very strangely and sweating a tremendous amount. The second time was due to me fainting on the street, being brought to the ICU for four days in an ambulance while convulsing while the paramedics were pumping my chest to keep me alive. This actually didn't get me fired, but the company thought I may have had epilepsy, so brain scans were done, which turned out to show that I did not have epilepsy. So, I sent the medical report to the company, but apparently the doctor had written that I was on the medication for depression and social anxiety and this is what got me fired. It's a very complicated story and situation that has brought me to this state. The entire time I was waiting for it to kick in, I was drinking alcohol because I have one of the most severe cases of social anxiety that I have ever come across, but I believe that alcohol is very dangerous to be consuming while on Nardil.

Even though it almost killed me, and I got off of it after being brought to the ICU, I am considering getting back on it again, in large part because recently I have been having a lot of thoughts that life is not worth living like this, and if I die it won't really matter. Interestingly, I was never concerned the entire time I was on the brink of death.

As far as side-effects, at least for me, they were extraordinary. The biggest problems were falling down countless times due to hypotension, sweating so much that it literally looked like I had just stepped out of the shower the entire day, a complete inability to ejaculate, extreme exhaustion and sleeping sometimes for thirty hours straight.

If it was up to me, I would get on Nardil, take two months off work and just vegetate in my parents' home waiting for the medication to start working, but they know about the ICU incident and are very against me getting on Nardil again, so I am not sure they would like this idea.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

So did it work effective or what? Is the effect always as good as day 1?


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

KurdishFella said:


> So did it work effective or what? Is the effect always as good as day 1?


It's dangerous, but I do agree that there are really no other options other than Nardil. You could go the alcoholic route, but that can get very tricky. Snorting Wellbutrin also works to an extent because it gives you a rush similar to an upper in my opinion, but even that needs to be taken with alcohol or a benzo because it will make you more outgoing, but nervous at the same time. It's hard to explain. Unfortunately, benzos no longer work for me. I just took 25 mg of Ativan and feel nothing. It's why I recommend taking Adderall with sleeping pills.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol ''snort Wellbutrin'' . Also I read somewhere that there is Generic nardil that doesent work as well as the real nardil brand or watever. Is all Nardil the same or whats up with that?


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> * So, I sent the medical report to the company, but apparently the doctor had written that I was on the medication for depression and social anxiety and this is what got me fired.*


**** those goddamn ****s! They can eat ****.

Nardil is the best drug for SA in my opinion and many others. I still have SA - it didn't make it magically disappear - but it's reduced at the right dose for me.

I used to take Parnate and that was magic for me for a time, but it just totally pooped out on me. Then I switched to Nardil. I'd still recommend Parnate.

Both were effective for depression as well. I don't know if you have OCD, but I will note neither Parnate nor Nardil do a single thing for my OCD. I'm doomed to be an OCD lunatic for the rest of my life. My rituals are so bizarre I haven't even disclosed them on THIS forum, and this is THE no judgment zone.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

yourfavestoner said:


> **** those goddamn ****s! They can eat ****.
> 
> Nardil is the best drug for SA in my opinion and many others. I still have SA - it didn't make it magically disappear - but it's reduced at the right dose for me.
> 
> ...


What dose are you on and how long did it take for Nardil to work? Also what can you do Now that you couldn't before Nardil? Like talk to girls etc.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

KurdishFella said:


> What dose are you on and how long did it take for Nardil to work? Also what can you do Now that you couldn't before Nardil? Like talk to girls etc.


I just bumped Nardil up to 60 MG. It worked pretty quickly when I first started it. Within a few days I started to notice marginal improvement. I seem to recall it working fully about two weeks in.

Before Parnate/Nardil I thought I would never be able to work. I was basically afraid to leave the house. Couldn't talk to women. Since Parnate/Nardil I had a job for over a year (though I have since quit said job and am unemployed), I leave the house and I can talk to women. Talking to women is still intimidating though...but I CAN do it whereas before it was unimaginable.

If I were to go on a date or something I'd take extra Xanax.

Parnate was the first drug that really worked for me, but Nardil works for me now that Parnate totally pooped out. Parnate was excellent...while it worked, and it just stopped working. I wonder if I took a break from Parnate and came back to it it would work? Dunno.

Bottom line I'd recommend Parnate or Nardil. There's not another anti-depressant I'd recommend. SSRIs are evil as far as I'm concerned. **** them.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

oh wow I dont get how Parnate just poops out like that. Maybe you were using a generic or something? I heard different manufactures the pills sometiems work different. Arent u afraid nardil might stop working? how long u been taking nardil? and do u find parnate better for anxiety or nardil (sorry for the 1000 questions)


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

KurdishFella said:


> oh wow I dont get how Parnate just poops out like that. Maybe you were using a generic or something? I heard different manufactures the pills sometiems work different. Arent u afraid nardil might stop working? how long u been taking nardil? and do u find parnate better for anxiety or nardil (sorry for the 1000 questions)


I have no idea. There's some Parnate experts around here who might know. I took the drug, but I never looked into it that much. I must have taken a generic...because if it was brand it would have cost a fortune.

Perfectly fine to ask me any questions. I like the sound of my own voice, and these are big issues.

Yes, I'm definitely afraid of a possible poop out by Nardil. It's happened to other people. And it's happened to me with Parnate. I've been taking Nardil for about.....five to six months.

Yes, I liked Parnate for anxiety better than Nardil - but it's not a massive difference. And most people prefer Nardil to Parnate for social anxiety. It depends. You may prefer one or the other. You can't go wrong with either one. I suppose if I were starting out I would try Parnate first because there's usually less side effects, but you can't go wrong.

My BIGGEST FEAR is that they will stop making Nardil and Parnate. Maybe they'll figure not enough people take it to keep making the drug, and then I simply won't be able to take it anymore. That's a very intense fear of mine. I plan to take Nardil or Parnate my entire life, as long as one of them is working. I was SUICIDAL before I started Parnate a few years ago. It pulled me out of ****ing hell. Nardil is keeping me out of hell at the right dosage.

If I were forced to go back to SSRIs, for example, who's to say I don't just relapse into the pit of despair?

Anyway, I feel as if anyone on this forum with anxiety/depression (all of them) that hasn't tried Parnate or Nardil owes it to themselves. These drugs can be life changing and saving.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

How long did parnate work? also is the diet restrictions on nardil a big problem for you?


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

KurdishFella said:


> How long did parnate work? also is the diet restrictions on nardil a big problem for you?


About two years.

No, it's a joke. For one, most of the foods listed you can actually eat. They say limit caffeine on Nardil. I can tell you that I consume an insane amount of caffeine every day and I've never had an issue. Mozzarella cheese is fine too. Many of the foods listed are also totally random foods that nobody's ever heard of.

The drug interactions are serious, though. Prepare to load up on Tylenol - no NSAIDs allowed. And that's just one of many contraindicated drugs.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yourfavestoner, where did you hear that no NSAID's allowed? Haven't read that anywhere and I have taken and been prescribed quite a few NSAID's whilst on both Nardil and Parnate. Not doubting you, just wouldn't mind confirming before I use them again !!

Not recommending this at all but I have also taken quite a few contraindicated drugs whilst on both of these MAOIs. Wont mention some of them if you get what I mean but legitimately I have taken amitriptyline, trimipramine and opiates. I was also going to be allowed to use 60mg duloxetine for chronic pain but I decided against it.

Regarding talking to the ladies !! Never been too bad at this anyway but it has been easier to engage with the opposite sex since I have been on Nardil, as I seem to be so much better at being natural in front of them, better at conversation and humour, and better with small talk during those dreaded quiet moments. It has a lot to do with not caring what other people think me whilst on Nardil.

Have heard all the stories about old and new nardil, generic and brand etc. I have no idea about any of this but I take generic Nardil and I started in 2014, and it works great.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Im surprised you guys are still on this forum. As soon as I get Nardil and it works im packing my bags ,disabling my account here and throw my computer away and start living lol.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

If we all had that attitude Kurdish Fella, then no one would have been around to advise you on your quest for a MAOI !!


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Nardil should only be taken by people who are in a really bad situation. You have to ask yourself whether you are okay with no ejaculating for a few months, falling down, passing out, sweating, sleeping most of your day, etc. Most people would not be willing to do that. My doctor was not willing to prescribe me Parnate, and my depression is mostly caused by my social anxiety, so I am not sure if even want Parnate. I still have two and a half months left of Nardil. I'm going to start at 45 mg for a week and then move to 60 and not go higher. If I die or almost die like what happened a couple months ago, then so be it.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

SFC Yeah I was just kidding lol . I will come here of course but I wont visit as much I think. And I will also do a nardil log etc how i feel and update people that wanna try nardil.
@DRUGSAREnotGOOD I need nardil because my social anxiety is ruining my school proogreess etc i dont go to school some days . Im willing to fall down or watever if it fix my anxiety. defintly. but also im 18 year old does age have a effect or someth? Im same as you my depression is caused by my social anxiety. Im hoping it will work well for me.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I know you were kidding Fella !! 

DRUGSarenotGOOD, are those side effects yours ? It doesn't mean everyone will get them. A good example of that is me, I worked up to 75mg of Nardil pretty quickly and suffered no side effects at all !!! Have now been on it for over 2 years and still I have never suffered any side effects whatsoever. 

Plenty of people out there who are similar to me, or at least dont suffer anywhere near the side effects you listed.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Man 15 june takes forever it feels like.. (thats when I met my doc).. If he says Yes to Nardil and does he know how to fix license ? Im guessing he does. Also where do I order Nardil from? I live in sweden.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

And someone said their biggest fear is they will stop making Nardil becuase it has no profit. Can they do that ? I mean people rely on nardil to survive and if they stopped nardil production those people might suicide seriously.. I hope they legaly cant stop making nardil .


----------



## Schneegestein (Mar 22, 2016)

Nardil is manufactured by difference firms. Same as Parnate. Then there is Emsam and also Marplan ( Isocarboxazide )

Nardil is actually the most prescribed MAOI in the world.


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

I never tried it but I heard it does miracles for some. I don't think my social anxiety is as severe as some people here because Paxil for the most part took care of the symptoms. 

Yes, I had more confidence around girls and whatnot. Does that mean it cured me and I could ask anyone out? No, but it made me feel less anxious and not care as much of what others think.. It gave me the opportunity to experience life differently.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

KurdishFella said:


> And someone said their biggest fear is they will stop making Nardil becuase it has no profit. Can they do that ? I mean people rely on nardil to survive and if they stopped nardil production those people might suicide seriously.. I hope they legaly cant stop making nardil .


I don't think they will. MAOI's are far more effective than other drugs. At least from what I've read online and people that I met. I met a lady who never responded to anything but Nardil. My doctor is headed that way because I don't respond to SSRI's, SNRI's, or TCA's so that's pretty much my last hope..Good luck to ya..


----------

